# Montanari (nanopatologo): "emergenza Covid-19 fenomeno pompatissimo"



## Mille e una notte (20 Marzo 2020)

*Montanari (nanopatologo): "emergenza Covid-19 fenomeno pompatissimo"*

Parole fortissime e controtendenza da parte dal nanopatologo Stefano Montanari, che smorza convintamente i toni senza precedenti raggiunti nel mondo per via della diffusione del Covid-19:

"Siamo di fronte a qualche cosa non di pompato, ma enormemente di più. Il coronavirus che tutti temiamo è uno dei tantissimi virus con cui abbiamo a che fare durante la vita. Si tratta di un virus notevolmente infettivo ma, che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, non porta ad alcun sintomo. *La mortalità indotta da Covid-19 è estremamente bassa, praticamente inesistente*. *I morti in Italia da Covid-19 sono 3*. Se noi oggi andassimo a cercare il virus nei 60 milioni di italiani, lo troveremmo in almeno 30 milioni. *L'errore fondamentale è non distinguere i morti da coronavirus e con coronavirus*. Ogni anno in Italia muoiono circa 600.000 persone, la maggior parte delle quali per morte fisiologica (600.000 morti/anno sono 1643 morti/giorno)". Alla domanda della giornalista che chiede delle salme trasportate dall'esercito, Montanari risponde: "quei 400 morti, praticamente tutti anziani, appartengono a quei 600.000 morti annui. La mortalità media è la stessa, 80 anni era prima ed 80 anni è adesso. Le persone che stanno morendo sono le stesse che normalmente muoiono tutti i giorni. Siamo di fronte ad una truffa colossale. Il problema in Italia sono i tagli alla sanità effettuati negli ultimi 10 anni dai governi. I malati da patologie respiratorie richiedono macchinari che oggi la sanità italiana non è più in grado di garantire".

Ancora Montanari:
"*Indossare i guanti è da imbecilli*. Quando ci mettiamo i guanti, impediamo la normale interazione tra i nostri funghi, batteri e virus ed i patogeni. I guanti fanno infinitamente peggio di non avere i guanti. Dobbiamo lasciare che la biologia faccia il suo corso. Un'influenza non curata dura 7 giorni, una curata dura una settimana.
*Indossare la mascherina è una follia*. La mascherina non è in grado di fermare nulla: se la persona che la indossa è malata, è in qualche modo utile. Se la persona non è infetta, sbaglia a pensare che la mascherina la protegga dai virus, che sono una quantità infinita, miliardi di miliardi per ogni metro quadrato. La gente pensa che i virus siano grandi come topi da fogna, forse a causa dell'ex-ministro della salute Beatrice Lorenzin che disse che i virus strisciano e saltellano. Mettere la mascherina è come mettere un cancello per impedire alle zanzare di entrare in casa. In ogni caso le mascherine per risultare utili nel primo caso andrebbero cambiate ogni 3 minuti, non ogni 3 giorni".

"*Ecco il reale motivo per cui sta succedendo tutto questo: si obbligherà il mondo intero a vaccinarsi*. Un vaccino per giunta completamente inutile, perché è un virus che non dà immunità e che muta con grandissima velocità. Infatti non ci si può vaccinare contro il raffreddore. Pensare a un vaccino per questo Covid-19 è un truffa a livello mondiale, nell'ordine di moltissimi miliardi. L'Italia buttò 26 milioni di euro per un vaccino contro l'aviaria".

"La proposta di Zaia di fare tamponi a tappeto? Zaia è un incompetente. Farlo è del tutto inutile, se non dannoso. A causa dei falsi positivi, rischiamo di rendere infetta una persona che non lo è. Inoltre la maggior parte dei contagiati non hanno alcun problema; facendo i tamponi renderemmo malate persone perfettamente sane. 
*Non uscire neanche per fare una passeggiata è una follia*. Prendere il sole è fondamentale per metabolizzare la vitamina D. I governi dovrebbero dire alla gente l'esatto contrario, cioè stare fuori, stare al sole, passeggiare, fare movimento, mangiare sano. Invece no, consigliano di stare chiusi a casa, al buio, mettendo a rischio soggetti con tendenze depressive".

"Boris Johnson non sa di cosa parla. L'immunità di gregge non esiste. E, come detto, non ci si può immunizzare dal coronavirus".

Video completo al secondo post.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Marzo 2020)




----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2020)

Ma che davvero?


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che davvero?


Non so che dire guarda. L'unica certezza che mi sento di affermare è che questa comunicazione schizofrenica non ci fa bene. Un giorno siamo spacciati, il giorno dopo siamo vittime di una truffa.

Il bello è che alla domanda "ma almeno agli anziani è giusto consigliare di stare a casa?" risponde all'istante: "No! Anzi sono proprio loro che hanno bisogno di uscire, prendere il sole, fare movimento".


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2020)

Altra scemenza: a febbraio/marzo che vitamina D vuoi metabolizzare, passeggiando all'aria aperta? La vitamina D la metabolizzi solo se ti esponi al sole senza vestiti e senza filtri solari.

Infatti in autunno/inverno/prima primavera andrebbe quasi sempre integrata come riportato QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/coronavir...tagio-con-integratori-e-vitamine-vt86730.html


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Altra scemenza: a febbraio/marzo che vitamina D vuoi metabolizzare, passeggiando all'aria aperta? La vitamina D la metabolizzi solo se ti esponi al sole senza vestiti e senza filtri solari.
> 
> Infatti in autunno/inverno/prima primavera andrebbe quasi sempre integrata come riportato QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/coronavir...tagio-con-integratori-e-vitamine-vt86730.html


Tra i consigli ha parlato sia di esposizione al sole che di mangiare sano. Il discorso era partito dal fatto che stare a casa, oltre a privarti di quella quota di vit D che avresti uscendo, può creare problemi a chi ha disturbi d'umore. 
Ma questo è condivisibile..chiaro che normalmente sia meglio uscire e passeggiare che chiudersi a casa. Il problema è il motivo secondo cui egli lo considera possibile anche in questi giorni, e cioè che non c'è alcun rischio di morte da coronavirus. Ora, o è un genio o è un pazzo criminale. 

Avevo letto il tuo post su coronavirus e dieta e per quello che so è tutto giusto


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Parole fortissime e controtendenza da parte dal nanopatologo Stefano Montanari, che smorza convintamente i toni senza precedenti raggiunti nel mondo per via della diffusione del Covid-19:
> 
> "Siamo di fronte a qualche cosa non di pompato, ma enormemente di più. Il coronavirus che tutti temiamo è uno dei tantissimi virus con cui abbiamo a che fare durante la vita. Si tratta di un virus notevolmente infettivo ma, che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, non porta ad alcun sintomo. *La mortalità indotta da Covid-19 è estremamente bassa, praticamente inesistente*. *I morti in Italia da Covid-19 sono 3*. Se noi oggi andassimo a cercare il virus nei 60 milioni di italiani, lo troveremmo in almeno 30 milioni. *L'errore fondamentale è non distinguere i morti da coronavirus e con coronavirus*. Ogni anno in Italia muoiono circa 600.000 persone, la maggior parte delle quali per morte fisiologica (600.000 morti/anno sono 1643 morti/giorno)". Alla domanda della giornalista che chiede delle salme trasportate dall'esercito, Montanari risponde: "quei 400 morti, praticamente tutti anziani, appartengono a quei 600.000 morti annui. La mortalità media è la stessa, 80 anni era prima ed 80 anni è adesso. Le persone che stanno morendo sono le stesse che normalmente muoiono tutti i giorni. Siamo di fronte ad una truffa colossale. Il problema in Italia sono i tagli alla sanità effettuati negli ultimi 10 anni dai governi. I malati da patologie respiratorie richiedono macchinari che oggi la sanità italiana non è più in grado di garantire".
> 
> ...



Per rispetto alle migliaia di morti che abbiamo avuto fin ora e alle centinaia che avremo purtroppo domani e per rispetto delle persone che stanno attualmente male e lottano per la propria vita, direi di evitare di postare interventi del genere, sono anche deleteri per la salute pubblica in quanto forniscono alibi ai fessi che ancora se ne vanno in giro come nulla fosse. 
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## gabri65 (20 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non so che dire guarda. L'unica certezza che mi sento di affermare è che questa comunicazione schizofrenica non ci fa bene. Un giorno siamo spacciati, il giorno dopo siamo vittime di una truffa.
> 
> Il bello è che alla domanda "ma almeno agli anziani è giusto consigliare di stare a casa?" risponde all'istante: "No! Anzi sono proprio loro che hanno bisogno di uscire, prendere il sole, fare movimento".



Entrambe le cose.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per rispetto alle migliaia di morti che abbiamo avuto fin ora e alle centinaia che avremo purtroppo domani e per rispetto delle persone che stanno attualmente male e lottano per la propria vita, direi di evitare di postare interventi del genere, sono anche deleteri per la salute pubblica in quanto forniscono alibi ai fessi che ancora se ne vanno in giro come nulla fosse.
> 
> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


Appunto, hai centrato la questione. Considero la notizia utile da riportare perché se ha detto cose sensate, si fa bene a riportarle. Ma se ha detto delle autentiche pazzie, a maggior ragione va isolato. Panzironi lo hanno parzialmente fermato a forza di parlarne, ed esplicitando il fatto. Il video è già in tendenze, e significano migliaia di visualizzazioni, in giorni in cui siamo tutti a casa, a parlare solo di coronavirus


----------



## Beppe85 (20 Marzo 2020)

Ecco la dimostrazione di quel che vi dico da tempo.
Oramai ogni sacrosanto giorno c'è un nuovo esimio scienziato che spara la sua sentenza. Incredibile.
La cosa peggiore è che fin quando parliamo di calcio e ogni giorno uno diverso dice che ragnick arriva mentre un altro dice che non arriva... certo non ci divertiamo ma non soffriamo. Invece questi pazzi non capiscono che con le loro sparate rischiano di influenzare le persone e peggio ancora... di ammazzarle. Siamo veramente alla follia.


----------



## wildfrank (20 Marzo 2020)

Ok, i morti da covid-19 ad oggi in Italia sono 3: magari....mi faccia capire come mai allora i morti di Bergamo vengano portati altrove... cos'è, gita post mortem? I comportamenti da irresponsabili a cui si assiste in questi giorni sono in buona misura da attribuire a questi pareri controcorrente rispetto ad un evidenza incontestabile....poi non lamentiamoci se c'è chi è incosciente e superficiale, e fa disastri.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> *Non uscire neanche per fare una passeggiata è una follia*. Prendere il sole è fondamentale per metabolizzare la vitamina D. I governi dovrebbero dire alla gente l'esatto contrario, cioè stare fuori, stare al sole, passeggiare, fare movimento, mangiare sano. Invece no, consigliano di stare chiusi a casa, al buio, mettendo a rischio soggetti con tendenze depressive".



Io ve ne parlavo sin dall'inizio che la quarantena generale era fatta per danneggiarci in ogni modo, sia economico che sociale che salutare.
Che i più grandi genocidi della storia sono avvenuti pochi anni fa, nel '900 e ad opera dei Governi, sui propri cittadini.
Studiatevi l'Holodomor (non la versione comunista ovviamente) e capirete cosa può avere in mente il governo.
Un governo italiano che plaude alla Cina, dove non esiste la libertà di stampa, dove internet è filtrata, dove i dissidenti o le persone scomodo spariscono senza lasciare traccia, a migliaia o decine di migliaia all'anno.
Questo è il pericolo, non il covid-19. Senza sottovalutarne le cure e l'isolamento degli infetti, e la protezione degli anziani, come si dovrebbe sempre fare con i virus influenzali.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2020)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Ok, i morti da covid-19 ad oggi in Italia sono 3: magari....mi faccia capire come mai allora i morti di Bergamo vengano portati altrove... cos'è, gita post mortem? I comportamenti da irresponsabili a cui si assiste in questi giorni sono in buona misura da attribuire a questi pareri controcorrente rispetto ad un evidenza incontestabile....poi non lamentiamoci se c'è chi è incosciente e superficiale, e fa disastri.



La differenza rispetto agli anni passati è che oggi portano all'ospedale di Bergamo tutti i malati con grave insufficienza respiratoria: risultato i reparti collassano, le persone non muoiono più in un ospedale di provincia ma muoiono tutti nell'ospedale del capoluogo, che è l'unico ad avere la terapia intensiva. E' più che altro una concentrazione di deceduti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non so che dire guarda. L'unica certezza che mi sento di affermare è che questa comunicazione schizofrenica non ci fa bene. Un giorno siamo spacciati, il giorno dopo siamo vittime di una truffa.
> 
> Il bello è che alla domanda "ma almeno agli anziani è giusto consigliare di stare a casa?" risponde all'istante: "No! Anzi sono proprio loro che hanno bisogno di uscire, prendere il sole, fare movimento".



Vorresti dire che non è vero?
E' chiaro che dovrebbero uscire e fare passeggiate al sole, magari non vicino a degli infetti, magari si dovrebbero adibire dei parchi o zone dei parchi ad esclusivo uso degli anziani. Se uno ha l'influenza non deve andare a casa dei nonni, non è una novità.
Almeno le case di riposo spero che lascino le persone uscire dall'edificio per fare due passi: non c'è un morbo letale nell'aria.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (20 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La differenza rispetto agli anni passati è che oggi portano all'ospedale di Bergamo tutti i malati con grave insufficienza respiratoria: risultato i reparti collassano, le persone non muoiono più in un ospedale di provincia ma muoiono tutti nell'ospedale del capoluogo, che è l'unico ad avere la terapia intensiva. E' più che altro una concentrazione di deceduti.



Mi dispiace ma ti contraddici, se l'anno scorso non arrivava nel capoluogo gente che aveva bisogno della terapia intensiva forse è perché le gravi crisi respiratorie non c'erano? o pensi che qualcuno negli anni passati abbia fatto morire i propri parenti nel letto di casa senza chiamare nessuno? Non mi puoi dire che li portavano in altri ospedali perché tu stesso dici che le terapie intensive sono solo a Bergamo e non negli ospedali di provincia ( cosa tra l'altro non vera ). Lo capite o no che questa polmonite interstiziale è pericolosa ed è causata da questo maledetto virus ? Per fortuna non tutti gli infettati hanno polmoniti, molti guariscono senza troppi problemi, ma negare l'evidenza parlando di concentrazione di deceduti lo trovo privo di qualsiasi base scientifica e soprattutto molto irrispettoso. Ieri una persona di 54 anni a Livorno è morta per questa polmonite, era un uomo sano, lo conoscevo personalmente e sentire questi discorsi mi dà un grande dolore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Parole fortissime e controtendenza da parte dal nanopatologo Stefano Montanari, che smorza convintamente i toni senza precedenti raggiunti nel mondo per via della diffusione del Covid-19:
> 
> "Siamo di fronte a qualche cosa non di pompato, ma enormemente di più. Il coronavirus che tutti temiamo è uno dei tantissimi virus con cui abbiamo a che fare durante la vita. Si tratta di un virus notevolmente infettivo ma, che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, non porta ad alcun sintomo. *La mortalità indotta da Covid-19 è estremamente bassa, praticamente inesistente*. *I morti in Italia da Covid-19 sono 3*. Se noi oggi andassimo a cercare il virus nei 60 milioni di italiani, lo troveremmo in almeno 30 milioni. *L'errore fondamentale è non distinguere i morti da coronavirus e con coronavirus*. Ogni anno in Italia muoiono circa 600.000 persone, la maggior parte delle quali per morte fisiologica (600.000 morti/anno sono 1643 morti/giorno)". Alla domanda della giornalista che chiede delle salme trasportate dall'esercito, Montanari risponde: "quei 400 morti, praticamente tutti anziani, appartengono a quei 600.000 morti annui. La mortalità media è la stessa, 80 anni era prima ed 80 anni è adesso. Le persone che stanno morendo sono le stesse che normalmente muoiono tutti i giorni. Siamo di fronte ad una truffa colossale. Il problema in Italia sono i tagli alla sanità effettuati negli ultimi 10 anni dai governi. I malati da patologie respiratorie richiedono macchinari che oggi la sanità italiana non è più in grado di garantire".
> 
> ...



Gli auguro di beccarsi il virus e di trovare la terapia intensiva piena...poi vediamo


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Marzo 2020)

La verità si saprà solo a posteriori.
Ovvero alla fine del 2020 conteremo i morti totali in Italia, i famosi 600.000, e li confronteremo con quelli degli anni scorsi virus o non virus. E vedremo chi sono i geni e chi sono gli scemi


----------



## Theochedeo (20 Marzo 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La verità si saprà solo a posteriori.
> Ovvero alla fine del 2020 conteremo i morti totali in Italia, i famosi 600.000, e li confronteremo con quelli degli anni scorsi virus o non virus. E vedremo chi sono i geni e chi sono gli scemi



.

Alla fine questa è l'unica approssimazione che permette di avvicinarsi alla realtà. Tutti gli altri numeri sono fuffa, più o meno buona ma sempre fuffa.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Parole fortissime e controtendenza da parte dal nanopatologo Stefano Montanari, che smorza convintamente i toni senza precedenti raggiunti nel mondo per via della diffusione del Covid-19:
> 
> "Siamo di fronte a qualche cosa non di pompato, ma enormemente di più. Il coronavirus che tutti temiamo è uno dei tantissimi virus con cui abbiamo a che fare durante la vita. Si tratta di un virus notevolmente infettivo ma, che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, non porta ad alcun sintomo. *La mortalità indotta da Covid-19 è estremamente bassa, praticamente inesistente*. *I morti in Italia da Covid-19 sono 3*. Se noi oggi andassimo a cercare il virus nei 60 milioni di italiani, lo troveremmo in almeno 30 milioni. *L'errore fondamentale è non distinguere i morti da coronavirus e con coronavirus*. Ogni anno in Italia muoiono circa 600.000 persone, la maggior parte delle quali per morte fisiologica (600.000 morti/anno sono 1643 morti/giorno)". Alla domanda della giornalista che chiede delle salme trasportate dall'esercito, Montanari risponde: "quei 400 morti, praticamente tutti anziani, appartengono a quei 600.000 morti annui. La mortalità media è la stessa, 80 anni era prima ed 80 anni è adesso. Le persone che stanno morendo sono le stesse che normalmente muoiono tutti i giorni. Siamo di fronte ad una truffa colossale. Il problema in Italia sono i tagli alla sanità effettuati negli ultimi 10 anni dai governi. I malati da patologie respiratorie richiedono macchinari che oggi la sanità italiana non è più in grado di garantire".
> 
> ...



Perchè non lo va a chiedere ai fratelli di bergamo se ogni anno sono abituati a perdere cosi tanti cari in un lasso di tempo cosi ristretto??
Ma con quale coraggio parlano ancora in questi termini?


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La verità si saprà solo a posteriori.
> Ovvero alla fine del 2020 conteremo i morti totali in Italia, i famosi 600.000, e li confronteremo con quelli degli anni scorsi virus o non virus. E vedremo chi sono i geni e chi sono gli scemi



In teoria basterebbe fare un confronto temporale relativo a gennaio-marzo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La verità si saprà solo a posteriori.
> Ovvero alla fine del 2020 conteremo i morti totali in Italia, i famosi 600.000, e li confronteremo con quelli degli anni scorsi virus o non virus. E vedremo chi sono i geni e chi sono gli scemi



Con metà paese a casa, ovviamente diminuiscono i morti per incidenti stradali e sul lavoro (e sono molti, pensiamo solo alle stragi dei weekend che si stanno evitando)..conteggiare il totale serve a poco per me..


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La differenza rispetto agli anni passati è che oggi portano all'ospedale di Bergamo tutti i malati con grave insufficienza respiratoria: risultato i reparti collassano, le persone non muoiono più in un ospedale di provincia ma muoiono tutti nell'ospedale del capoluogo, che è l'unico ad avere la terapia intensiva. E' più che altro una concentrazione di deceduti.



Chiamala come vuoi : impossibilità di offrire cure a persone che hanno bisogno di cure per sopravvivere = morte !!
Pure di appendicite si muore se il numero di pazienti che necessitano di intervento chirurgico supera le potenzialità del ssn.
La quarantena che ci hanno imposto ( che poi in realtà non era nemmeno quarantena, siamo noi italiani coi nostri comportamenti indecorosi e incivili che la stiamo trasformando in quarantena) è stato solo un tentativo logico e per certi versi necessario per arrestare la pandemia e 'spalmare' i bisognosi di cure su una finestra temporale che consentisse di offrire un minimo di cure a tutti.

Poi capisco che a nessuno piaccia stare a casa, capisco pure che sia meschino tenere gli anziani chiusi ma ti vorrei far notare che gli anziani prima di recepire il messaggio ci hanno messo un bel pò e hanno contribuito a questa disastrosa situazione di oggi.
Non guardare e non pensare solo a complotti mirati che hanno il fine di rincretinirci e privarci della libertà, guarda pure la maturità di un popolo che per una fetta troppo ampia si sta dimostrando inadeguata.
La libertà è un diritto, il senso civico sarebbe oggi un dovere.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2020)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma ti contraddici, se l'anno scorso non arrivava nel capoluogo gente che aveva bisogno della terapia intensiva forse è perché le gravi crisi respiratorie non c'erano? o pensi che qualcuno negli anni passati abbia fatto morire i propri parenti nel letto di casa senza chiamare nessuno? Non mi puoi dire che li portavano in altri ospedali perché tu stesso dici che le terapie intensive sono solo a Bergamo e non negli ospedali di provincia ( cosa tra l'altro non vera ). Lo capite o no che *questa polmonite interstiziale è pericolosa ed è causata da questo maledetto virus* ? Per fortuna non tutti gli infettati hanno polmoniti, molti guariscono senza troppi problemi, ma negare l'evidenza parlando di concentrazione di deceduti lo trovo privo di qualsiasi base scientifica e soprattutto molto irrispettoso. Ieri una persona di 54 anni a Livorno è morta per questa polmonite, era un uomo sano, lo conoscevo personalmente e sentire questi discorsi mi dà un grande dolore.



Non ho mai sminuito la pericolosità del virus, anzi riportando che può danneggiare cuore ed altri organi vitali irrimediabilmente, quindi che non è solo questione di polmonite virale.
Dovrei introdurre alcuni dei miei post puntualizzando che sono supposizioni, come tutti dovrebbero sempre fare, ma la comunicazione in internet rende questo modo di scrivere troppo prolisso e superfluo. Di solito si glissa su certe formalità, si deve evitare il tl;dr. 
E' chiaro che io non ho la verità in tasca e non mi sono mai posto come esperto, cerco semmai di arricchire il discorso riportando diversi punti di vista. Anche la forma interrogativa andrebbe usata più spesso, ponendo questioni, punti interrogativi: chi non sa dovrebbe porre domande, così i forum diverrebbero ridicoli con serie infinite di frasi interrogative.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Con metà paese a casa, ovviamente diminuiscono i morti per incidenti stradali e sul lavoro (e sono molti, pensiamo solo alle stragi dei weekend che si stanno evitando)..conteggiare il totale serve a poco per me..



Ovviamente il confronto a cui si riferiva roten era tra morti per influenza/polmoniti/patologie gravi e morti oggi per covid 19.
Altri confronti sarebbero inutili.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ovviamente il confronto a cui si riferiva roten era tra morti per influenza/polmoniti/patologie gravi e morti oggi per covid 19.
> Altri confronti sarebbero inutili.



Ah ecco..


----------



## tifosa asRoma (20 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ho mai sminuito la pericolosità del virus, anzi riportando che può danneggiare cuore ed altri organi vitali irrimediabilmente, quindi che non è solo questione di polmonite virale.
> Dovrei introdurre alcuni dei miei post puntualizzando che sono supposizioni, come tutti dovrebbero sempre fare, ma la comunicazione in internet rende questo modo di scrivere troppo prolisso e superfluo. Di solito si glissa su certe formalità, si deve evitare il tl;dr.
> E' chiaro che io non ho la verità in tasca e non mi sono mai posto come esperto, cerco semmai di arricchire il discorso riportando diversi punti di vista. Anche la forma interrogativa andrebbe usata più spesso, ponendo questioni, punti interrogativi: chi non sa dovrebbe porre domande, così i forum diverrebbero ridicoli con serie infinite di frasi interrogative.




Hai aggiunto un punto interrogativo dove non andava messo, visto che l'unica cosa certa è che questo virus causa una polmonite interstiziale e non lo dico io ma i migliori virologi pneumologi infettivologi del pianeta, o pensi che siano tutti dei ******* che si divertono a stare in ospedale 18 ore al giorno ?(molti di loro non vedono le proprie famiglie da settimane). Riguardo i diversi punti di vista,questi non possono assolutamente toccare la sfera prettamente scientifica se non si è del settore, se tu non hai idea di come funziona il meccanismo d'azione di un virus che punto di vista puoi mai dare ? Bisogna attenersi a quello che dice gente che ha dedicato la propria vita a questi argomenti. Io non so tu che lavora faccia ma diciamo che sei un ingegnere, mi parli del progetto di un ponte con i vari calcoli che hai fatto, e io che sono un avvocato faccio una critica tecnica sul tuo lavoro, pur non capendo niente di ingegneria, credo che ti girerebbero abbastanza le scatole. PS. Ho messo ben due punti interrogativi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2020)

Finché vedo topic del genere io non posto più.
Sensibilità mia, cercate di capire.

Mi spiace ragazzi.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (20 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Finché vedo topic del genere io non posto più.
> Sensibilità mia, cercate di capire.
> 
> Mi spiace ragazzi.



È assolutamente comprensibile, un abbraccio


----------



## Wetter (20 Marzo 2020)

Secondo me ogni epidemiologo,infettivologo che parla ha ragione a modo suo.Nel caso in questione potrebbe aver ragione sul fatto che 30 milioni di persone hanno questo virus,in fin dei conti c'è chi è asintomatico,chi ha sintomi lievissimi,chi sintomi lievi e chi poi sta male.

Leggevo oggi un interessante articolo dove era scritto che in Lombardia il 90% delle persone è morta fuori dalle terapie intensive,senza nemmeno essere stata ricoverata.Questo succede perchè non siamo in grado di garantire un'assistenza medica a tutti i paziente bisognosi,e questo dovrebbe far riflettere,perchè stavolta è stato il COVID-19,un domani potrebbe essere il morbillo o un'altra patologia.Se non ci sono posti letto,ambulanze,medici anche la più stupida delle patologie può diventare letale.


----------



## cris (20 Marzo 2020)

Va be dai, stiamo apposto... che *********.

Mi venga a spiegare questo, dato che è "normale" e ordinario.







Non insultate l'intelligenza di noi che ci siamo dentro fino al collo, non credete a questi imbecilli.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (20 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Secondo me ogni epidemiologo,infettivologo che parla ha ragione a modo suo.Nel caso in questione potrebbe aver ragione sul fatto che 30 milioni di persone hanno questo virus,in fin dei conti c'è chi è asintomatico,chi ha sintomi lievissimi,chi sintomi lievi e chi poi sta male.
> 
> Leggevo oggi un interessante articolo dove era scritto che in Lombardia il 90% delle persone è morta fuori dalle terapie intensive,senza nemmeno essere stata ricoverata.Questo succede perchè non siamo in grado di garantire un'assistenza medica a tutti i paziente bisognosi,e questo dovrebbe far riflettere,perchè stavolta è stato il COVID-19,un domani potrebbe essere il morbillo o un'altra patologia.Se non ci sono posti letto,ambulanze,medici anche la più stupida delle patologie può diventare letale.



Ma questo è un farmacista, non è un medico né tantomeno un infettivologo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2020)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma questo è un farmacista, non è un medico né tantomeno un infettivologo.



In pratica è un povero ********* che ha cercato i 5 minuti di fama...se lo fa uno come sgarbi che è sempre in prima pagina figuriamoci sta gente qui che solitamente non si fila nessuno...


----------



## pazzomania (20 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Parole fortissime e controtendenza da parte dal nanopatologo Stefano Montanari, che smorza convintamente i toni senza precedenti raggiunti nel mondo per via della diffusione del Covid-19:
> 
> "Siamo di fronte a qualche cosa non di pompato, ma enormemente di più. Il coronavirus che tutti temiamo è uno dei tantissimi virus con cui abbiamo a che fare durante la vita. Si tratta di un virus notevolmente infettivo ma, che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, non porta ad alcun sintomo. *La mortalità indotta da Covid-19 è estremamente bassa, praticamente inesistente*. *I morti in Italia da Covid-19 sono 3*. Se noi oggi andassimo a cercare il virus nei 60 milioni di italiani, lo troveremmo in almeno 30 milioni. *L'errore fondamentale è non distinguere i morti da coronavirus e con coronavirus*. Ogni anno in Italia muoiono circa 600.000 persone, la maggior parte delle quali per morte fisiologica (600.000 morti/anno sono 1643 morti/giorno)". Alla domanda della giornalista che chiede delle salme trasportate dall'esercito, Montanari risponde: "quei 400 morti, praticamente tutti anziani, appartengono a quei 600.000 morti annui. La mortalità media è la stessa, 80 anni era prima ed 80 anni è adesso. Le persone che stanno morendo sono le stesse che normalmente muoiono tutti i giorni. Siamo di fronte ad una truffa colossale. Il problema in Italia sono i tagli alla sanità effettuati negli ultimi 10 anni dai governi. I malati da patologie respiratorie richiedono macchinari che oggi la sanità italiana non è più in grado di garantire".
> 
> ...



Concordo solo sui guanti e le mascherine.

Sul resto un vero idiota.

Non capisco dove vuole arrivare sta gente, forse esagera perchè vuole dire che questo virus sui grossi numeri è innocuo?
E' la realtà, il 99% delle persone probabilmente manco si accorge di averlo.

Ma l'unica domanda che conta è, sta uccidendo migliaia di persone? *si lo sta facendo!*


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ovviamente il confronto a cui si riferiva roten era tra morti per influenza/polmoniti/patologie gravi e morti oggi per covid 19.
> Altri confronti sarebbero inutili.



Sì certo


----------



## vota DC (20 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Appunto, hai centrato la questione. Considero la notizia utile da riportare perché se ha detto cose sensate, si fa bene a riportarle. Ma se ha detto delle autentiche pazzie, a maggior ragione va isolato. Panzironi lo hanno parzialmente fermato a forza di parlarne, ed esplicitando il fatto. Il video è già in tendenze, e significano migliaia di visualizzazioni, in giorni in cui siamo tutti a casa, a parlare solo di coronavirus



A me sembrano dichiarazioni da protocollo piddino. I politici non osano, lui che è scienziato sì. A un falso positivo non viene nessun sintomo quindi al massimo rompono le scatole costringendo all'isolamento, in nessun modo viene favorito il contagio. Solo che Zaia è cattivone razzista.
Boris Johnson pure, però l'immunità di gregge è una boiata perché è un virus del ceppo del raffreddore.


----------



## Didaco (20 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


>



Questo è pazzo...


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> *Vorresti dire che non è vero?
> E' chiaro che dovrebbero uscire e fare passeggiate al sole*, magari non vicino a degli infetti, magari si dovrebbero adibire dei parchi o zone dei parchi ad esclusivo uso degli anziani. Se uno ha l'influenza non deve andare a casa dei nonni, non è una novità.
> Almeno le case di riposo spero che lascino le persone uscire dall'edificio per fare due passi: non c'è un morbo letale nell'aria.


Certo che è vero, lui però non lo dice nei tuoi termini, ma afferma che si può uscire semplicemente perché il virus non è pericoloso, che è ben altra cosa. 
Ora, per mia indole e percorso di studi sono abituato a non accettare niente che sia calato dall'alto, ma a prendere tutto in esame. Che sia il complotto sull'allunaggio, il virus per sterminare un po' di popolazione mondiale e il panzerotto di turno che cura le malattie neurodegenerative con la dieta.
Credo non sia utile girarsi dall'altro lato e rinnegare le altre opinioni, forti della nostra idea...costruita negli ultimi 30 giorni. Le teorie vanno messe alla prova, per il bene stesso della teoria, dato che la realtà dei fatti è una sola, e dunque tutte le teorie sono false, tranne una. Sono tra i sostenitori della chiusura totale per rallentare i contagi (personalmente ho pure iniziato a fine febbraio, e non il 9 marzo come la maggior parte delle persone), ma se oggi venisse uno con prove certe a dire l'esatto contrario sarei ovviamente felice di aver agito male. 

Stando a quanto detto da tale Montanari, il mondo intero è impazzito:

- la ricerca forsennata delle mascherine è insensata;
- il governo italiano, da giustamente rigido, diventa crudelmente rigido;
- i governatori del nord sono dei folli, chiedendo restrizioni ancora maggiori o il blocco dell'economia a fine gennaio per un paio di casi;

Lui afferma delle cose con spudorata sicurezza ("uscite di casa, non c'è pericolo") quando invece prove certe non ne ha. E siccome si parla di vite umane, non dovrebbe parlare così. Non a caso, pare che già in tanti lo abbiano segnalato, o forse denunciato.

Diciamo che mischia certezze (dati ufficiali) e evidenze scientifiche, e poi sgancia la bomba atomica ("la mortalità del virus è praticamente nulla").

Ad esempio, è un fatto che muoiano 600.000/650.000 persone all'anno (quindi oltre 1600 persone/giorno). Ma è una sua opinione che i 400 morti/giorno dichiarati come morti a causa del coronavirus facciano parte di quei 1600. 
Lui dice esplicitamente che gli attuali 3.400 italiani morti sarebbero ugualmente morti se covid-19 non fosse esistito.

I 3400 morti immagino vengano tutti trovati con uno quadro clinico polmonare compromesso.

E' condivisibile il fatto che ad essere contagiati siano molti, molti, molti di più dei 40.000 rilevati. Ma "almeno 1 italiano su 2"?

E' un fatto che:
- il 99.2% dei decessi abbiano una patologia pregressa, le cui due più diffuse sono ipertensione e diabete. Ma non è ancora scientificamente appurato che alcuni farmaci FANS, antiipertensivi e antidiabetici facilitino l'ingresso del virus (questo detto a livello nazionale, cioè dai medici che vanno in tv).
- l'età media delle persone morte a causa del coronavirus sia 79,5 anni. Lui considera quindi lapalissiano che se guardacaso muoiono 80enni con patologie...è perché sono 80enni con patologie. Questa è una correlazione logica, ma non è affatto una prova.

Trovo quantomeno interessante invece un altro fatto: se è vero che questo virus muta con grande velocità, che senso ha parlare di vaccino? Esattamente come il raffreddore, non ci si può immunizzare. E questo lo dice Burioni: ha detto sia che si aspetta un vaccino, sia che si aspetta che il virus muti, diventando più buono, come è successo con altri virus simili.



FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La differenza rispetto agli anni passati è che oggi portano all'ospedale di Bergamo tutti i malati con grave insufficienza respiratoria: risultato i reparti collassano, le persone non muoiono più in un ospedale di provincia ma muoiono tutti nell'ospedale del capoluogo, che è l'unico ad avere la terapia intensiva. E' più che altro una concentrazione di deceduti.


è questa la domanda che avrebbero dovuto fargli. Tu hai dato un'interpretazione del perché succede, ma a leggere la discussione non mi pare la cosa si sia chiarita . Resta valido lo stesso ragionamento lapalissiano che lui stesso usa, e cioè che se i reparti di terapia intensiva sono pieni, è perché ci sono più malati del solito


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Marzo 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La verità si saprà solo a posteriori.
> Ovvero alla fine del 2020 conteremo i morti totali in Italia, i famosi 600.000, e li confronteremo con quelli degli anni scorsi virus o non virus. E vedremo chi sono i geni e chi sono gli scemi


Questa sarebbe la prova ideale. Se però il numero di morti annui fosse stabile

2016: 615.000
2017: 649.000
2018: 633.000
2019: 647.000

Con un margine di errore di 40.000 persone e "pochi" morti da coronavirus non si potrebbe trarre alcuna conclusione. Solo con un picco inedito (almeno 700.000 morti) si potrebbe dire qualcosa. ovviamente spero di no, ma soprattutto credo di no.

Forse restringendo il campo ai morti per patologie respiratorie


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo solo sui guanti e le mascherine.
> 
> Sul resto un vero idiota.
> 
> ...


Sull uso eccessivo e comunque sbagliato delle mascherine potrei anche essere d accordo, ma allora perché in Cina la indossano tutti?

Sulla seconda parte, ha ragione solo quando dice di non trasformare in malate persone perfettamente sane. Ho letto post su Facebook di persone risultate positive e, pur in assenza di sintomi, trattate come appestate e malate dai concittadini del paese di residenza. Anche in ottica futura, essere positivi al tampone non deve diventare un marchio da nascondere


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> è questa la domanda che avrebbero dovuto fargli. Tu hai dato un'interpretazione del perché succede, ma a leggere la discussione non mi pare la cosa si sia chiarita . Resta valido lo stesso ragionamento lapalissiano che lui stesso usa, e cioè che se i reparti di terapia intensiva sono pieni, è perché ci sono più malati del solito



E' cambiata la prassi ma non lo dicono, o dicono mezze verità: prima, i malati di cancro ai polmoni non venivano messi in TI ma lasciati spirare pian piano, sotto morfina; oggi invece, causa polmonite virale, vengono messi in TI che quindi si affollano, poi il decesso viene ascritto al covid-19.
Per rispondere anche a [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Certo che è vero, lui però non lo dice nei tuoi termini, ma afferma che si può uscire semplicemente perché il virus non è pericoloso, che è ben altra cosa.
> Ora, per mia indole e percorso di studi sono abituato a non accettare niente che sia calato dall'alto, ma a prendere tutto in esame. Che sia il complotto sull'allunaggio, il virus per sterminare un po' di popolazione mondiale e il panzerotto di turno che cura le malattie neurodegenerative con la dieta.
> Credo non sia utile girarsi dall'altro lato e rinnegare le altre opinioni, forti della nostra idea...costruita negli ultimi 30 giorni. Le teorie vanno messe alla prova, per il bene stesso della teoria, dato che la realtà dei fatti è una sola, e dunque tutte le teorie sono false, tranne una. Sono tra i sostenitori della chiusura totale per rallentare i contagi (personalmente ho pure iniziato a fine febbraio, e non il 9 marzo come la maggior parte delle persone), ma se oggi venisse uno con prove certe a dire l'esatto contrario sarei ovviamente felice di aver agito male.
> 
> ...



Non ho detto che concordo interamente con quanto detto. Costui estremizza i concetti, ma è chiaro che la mascherina limita solamente il contagio, servirebbe uno scafandro... quando vai a trovare qualcuno ammalato di influenza a casa sua e ci rimani una decina di minuti, è irrilevante che tu abbia una mascherina o meno. Se uno ti starnutisce in faccia è utile, perchè blocca gran parte dei virus (l'infezione è più o meno importante a seconda del numero dei virus, o sbaglio? ovvero se ci attaccano in un piccolo numero il nostro sistema immunitario riesce a debellarlo). Perciò vietare le passeggiate, mantenendosi a distanza, è del tutto antiscientifico: nessuno si contagia, non propaghi il virus. Ma i mass-media, la sanità, il governo, le istituzioni pare siano tutti d'accordo, ma non vuol dire che sia giusto. Nessuno si permette il lusso di dire una parola contro coronachan. Abbraccia un cinese!


----------



## pazzomania (20 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sull uso eccessivo e comunque sbagliato delle mascherine potrei anche essere d accordo, ma allora *perché in Cina la indossano tutti?
> *
> Sulla seconda parte, ha ragione solo quando dice di non trasformare in malate persone perfettamente sane. Ho letto post su Facebook di persone risultate positive e, pur in assenza di sintomi, trattate come appestate e malate dai concittadini del paese di residenza. Anche in ottica futura, essere positivi al tampone non deve diventare un marchio da nascondere



Non lo so amico, per lo stesso motivo per cui da noi si stanno spendendo milioni a diffondere inutile candeggina nelle strade.

Comportamenti inutili, ma che danno un senso di tranquillità alle persone.

In Italia (io no), ormai vedi in giro tutti con le mascherine.

I medici sono senza: concordi che sarebbe meglio fossero date prima a loro?

Per la normale circolazione, non serve la mascherina, distanza e lavarsi le mani sono più che sufficienti.

Senza dimenticare che tanto, pochi usano la mascherina nel modo giusto e oltretutto andrebbe sostituita spessissimo.


----------



## Manue (20 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo so amico, per lo stesso motivo per cui da noi si stanno spendendo milioni a diffondere inutile candeggina nelle strade.
> 
> Comportamenti inutili, ma che danno un senso di tranquillità alle persone.
> 
> ...





Il 99% delle mascherine che vedete in giro, portate dai cittadini, 
non verrebbero mai adoperate nel reparto infettivi dei vari ospedali...

cosi un medico che conosco mi ha riferito.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Il 99% delle mascherine che vedete in giro, portate dai cittadini,
> non verrebbero mai adoperate nel reparto infettivi dei vari ospedali...
> 
> cosi un medico che conosco mi ha riferito.



Perchè ? nel senso che non funzionano?

Ecco, motivo in piu' per non metterle.

Non lo dico io, lo dicono gli scienziati: *un falso senso di protezione*, è cento volte più pericoloso che non usare nessuna protezione


----------



## Manue (20 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che concordo interamente con quanto detto. Costui estremizza i concetti, ma è chiaro che la mascherina limita solamente il contagio, servirebbe uno scafandro... quando vai a trovare qualcuno ammalato di influenza a casa sua e ci rimani una decina di minuti, è irrilevante che tu abbia una mascherina o meno. Se uno ti starnutisce in faccia è utile, perchè blocca gran parte dei virus (l'infezione è più o meno importante a seconda del numero dei virus, o sbaglio? ovvero se ci attaccano in un piccolo numero il nostro sistema immunitario riesce a debellarlo). Perciò vietare le passeggiate, mantenendosi a distanza, è del tutto antiscientifico: nessuno si contagia, non propaghi il virus. Ma i mass-media, la sanità, il governo, le istituzioni pare siano tutti d'accordo, ma non vuol dire che sia giusto. Nessuno si permette il lusso di dire una parola contro coronachan. Abbraccia un cinese!



Quando ragioni sui grandi numeri, 
devi adottare misure che sono anstiscientifiche.

Se non vieti le passeggiate, hai gente in strada, se le vieti, hai molta meno gente in strada...


----------



## Manue (20 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè ? nel senso che non funzionano?
> 
> Ecco, motivo in piu' per non metterle.
> 
> Non lo dico io, lo dicono gli scienziati: *un falso senso di protezione*, è cento volte più pericoloso che non usare nessuna protezione




Non è entrato nel tecnico, 
ma non sono quelle da 15 euro che si trovano su ebay.
Parliamo di quelle che usano per entrare nei reparti infettivi negli ospedali eh, 
non quelle che usano gli operatori sanitari che ti vengono a prendere con l'ambulanza.

Inoltre, 
sono monouso.


----------



## markjordan (20 Marzo 2020)

l numero dei decessi è all’incirca 4 volte quello ufficiale». Lo ha detto il sindaco di Bergamo, Giorgio Gori. «Molti anziani - ha spiegato - muoiono di polmonite a casa loro o nelle case di riposo, senza che nessuno abbia fatto loro un tampone, né prima né dopo il decesso».


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' cambiata la prassi ma non lo dicono, o dicono mezze verità: prima, i malati di cancro ai polmoni non venivano messi in TI ma lasciati spirare pian piano, sotto morfina; oggi invece, causa polmonite virale, vengono messi in TI che quindi si affollano, poi il decesso viene ascritto al covid-19.
> Per rispondere anche a [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]


Questa sarebbe una spiegazione che risolverebbe la questione della mortalità più alta in Italia. Significherebbe anche che i dati che controlliamo quotidianamente e su cui vengono fatti calcoli sono da gettare nel cestino. L'Italia segna 3.405 morti a causa del coronavirus, ma così non è. parlo della john hopkins map e relativa mappa del sito della protezione civile. 
Che è cambiata la prassi in questa maniera lo hai letto o lo ha dichiarato qualcuno che lavora negli ospedali? 



FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che concordo interamente con quanto detto. Costui estremizza i concetti, ma è chiaro che la mascherina limita solamente il contagio, servirebbe uno scafandro... quando vai a trovare qualcuno ammalato di influenza a casa sua e ci rimani una decina di minuti, è irrilevante che tu abbia una mascherina o meno. Se uno ti starnutisce in faccia è utile, perchè blocca gran parte dei virus (l'infezione è più o meno importante a seconda del numero dei virus, o sbaglio? ovvero se ci attaccano in un piccolo numero il nostro sistema immunitario riesce a debellarlo). Perciò vietare le passeggiate, mantenendosi a distanza, è del tutto antiscientifico: nessuno si contagia, non propaghi il virus. Ma i mass-media, la sanità, il governo, le istituzioni pare siano tutti d'accordo, ma non vuol dire che sia giusto. Nessuno si permette il lusso di dire una parola contro coronachan. Abbraccia un cinese!


Lo so che la pensi diversamente da questo tizio (hai citato danni permanenti agli organi causati dall'infezione da covid-19)

All'uso della mascherina come prevenzione dal virus DA PARTE DEI CITTADINI ho sempre creduto poco. Semplicemente perché lo dicono tutti i medici

Secondo me sì, la carica virale è un fattore importante per le eventuali conseguenze future. Non a caso, il dato dei 49.000 morti all'anno per infezioni prese all'ospedale. 
Questo spiegherebbe anche perché tanti medici ed operatori sanitari si sono ammalati così in questi giorni; sono notevolmente esposti a questo ed altri virus. L'hanno detto fin dal principio che l'ospedale è il luogo più a rischio di tutti.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo so amico, per lo stesso motivo per cui da noi si stanno spendendo milioni a diffondere inutile candeggina nelle strade.
> 
> Comportamenti inutili, ma che danno un senso di tranquillità alle persone.
> 
> ...





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè ? nel senso che non funzionano?
> 
> Ecco, motivo in piu' per non metterle.
> 
> non lo dico io, lo dicono gli scienziati: *un falso senso di protezione*, è cento volte più pericoloso che non usare nessuna protezione


Sì, è così anche secondo me. Le mascherine:

- delle più disparate;
- usate in maniera insensata;
- cambiate pochissimo

Non proteggono da nulla. Anzi mi verrebbe da dire che usata per troppi giorni diventa un ricettacolo di batteri e virus. Chi la mette male, chi la indossa e la leva in continuazione (per fumare, rispondere al cellulare). 
In più il discorso non trascurabile degli occhi comunque scoperti.
E' una sicurezza psicologica più che reale



Manue ha scritto:


> Il 99% delle mascherine che vedete in giro, portate dai cittadini,
> non verrebbero mai adoperate nel reparto infettivi dei vari ospedali...
> 
> cosi un medico che conosco mi ha riferito.


ecco


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Questa sarebbe una spiegazione che risolverebbe la questione della mortalità più alta in Italia. Significherebbe anche che i dati che controlliamo quotidianamente e su cui vengono fatti calcoli sono da gettare nel cestino. L'Italia segna 3.405 morti a causa del coronavirus, ma così non è. parlo della john hopkins map e relativa mappa del sito della protezione civile.
> Che è cambiata la prassi in questa maniera lo hai letto o lo ha dichiarato qualcuno che lavora negli ospedali?
> 
> 
> ...



Se vogliamo metterla su questo piano (morti per-coronavirus e con-coronavirus ) ti propongo un'altra chiave di lettura : quanti tra anziani e malati più o meno gravi risultati positivi sono guariti??

Perchè se è vero che anziani e malati più o meno gravi rischiano di più , e magari possono anche rientrare statisticamente tra le persone che annualmente ci lasciano anche senza coronavirus, non è però esattamente normale che di colpo intervenga un fattore esterno 'x' e che di colpo li fa tutti secchi.
Ragioniamo solo sui malati e anziani, lasciamo stare i giovani.
Ah, tra i malati ovviamente ci sono anche diabetici, ipertesi e cardiopatici che saranno anche in condizioni non eccellenti ma solitamente riescono ad avere prospettive di vita medio-lunga, non parliamo certo di moribondi.


----------



## markjordan (20 Marzo 2020)

vedo ragionamenti che significano
aveva il diabete gli hanno sparato in testa e' morto di diabete


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> vedo ragionamenti che significano
> aveva il diabete gli hanno sparato in testa e' morto di diabete



Ecco, appunto.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Marzo 2020)

Vabbè Byoblu. Il canale che ha lanciato Borghi e Bagnai e propugna tutte le peggiori tesi da terrapiattismo economico che vanno tanto per la maggiore in Italia (e devo dire anche in questo forum, senza offesa per nessuno).


----------



## fabri47 (20 Marzo 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Vabbè Byoblu. Il canale che ha lanciato Borghi e Bagnai e propugna tutte le peggiori tesi da terrapiattismo economico che vanno tanto per la maggiore in Italia (e devo dire anche in questo forum, senza offesa per nessuno).


Perfetto. Quando vado su Youtube cerco di stare lontano da quel canale, pieno di video lunghissimi e basati sul nulla.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Questa sarebbe una spiegazione che risolverebbe la questione della mortalità più alta in Italia. Significherebbe anche che i dati che controlliamo quotidianamente e su cui vengono fatti calcoli sono da gettare nel cestino. L'Italia segna 3.405 morti a causa del coronavirus, ma così non è. parlo della john hopkins map e relativa mappa del sito della protezione civile.
> Che è cambiata la prassi in questa maniera lo hai letto o lo ha dichiarato qualcuno che lavora negli ospedali?



Ho visto una persona a me carissima morire così, respirando sempre meno (non per una polmonite), sotto sedativi, quando ormai non respirava più ho chiamato aiuto ma non hanno fatto niente: niente prova di rianimazione, niente intubazione, niente TI, un normale letto.
Poi me l'hanno confermato diverse persone (primari, caposala, infermieri) che "quando c'è poco da fare...".
Ciò non toglie che il covid ci porta via i nostri cari anticipatamente, magari molti avrebbero vissuto ancora settimane mesi forse anni; ma la polmonite virale li colpisce, allora sì che provano a salvarli, per poi ascrivere il decesso al covid.
Ma così facendo sballano le statistiche.

Qui ci sono le statistiche del 2015, ( ISTAT) 
nelle malattie del sistema respiratorio sono esclusi i tumori 
( http: //www. salute .gov. it/portale/salute/p1_4.jsp?lingua=italiano&area=Malattie_dell_apparato_respiratorio )


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Lo so che la pensi diversamente da questo tizio (hai citato danni permanenti agli organi causati dall'infezione da covid-19)
> 
> All'uso della mascherina come prevenzione dal virus DA PARTE DEI CITTADINI ho sempre creduto poco. Semplicemente perché lo dicono tutti i medici
> 
> ...



E perchè non si sono mossi per creare delle strutture dedicate esclusivamente al covid-19, già da Gennaio? 
Perchè invece stanno ampliando i reparti in ospedali che devono ricoverare malati di qualsiasi altra malattia?...
Sapendo che gli ospedali sono i primi focolai del contagio?...


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo metterla su questo piano (morti per-coronavirus e con-coronavirus ) ti propongo un'altra chiave di lettura : quanti tra anziani e malati più o meno gravi risultati positivi sono guariti??
> 
> *Perchè se è vero che anziani e malati più o meno gravi rischiano di più , e magari possono anche rientrare statisticamente tra le persone che annualmente ci lasciano anche senza coronavirus, non è però esattamente normale che di colpo intervenga un fattore esterno 'x' e che di colpo li fa tutti secchi.*
> Ragioniamo solo sui malati e anziani, lasciamo stare i giovani.
> *Ah, tra i malati ovviamente ci sono anche diabetici, ipertesi e cardiopatici che saranno anche in condizioni non eccellenti ma solitamente riescono ad avere prospettive di vita medio-lunga, non parliamo certo di moribondi.*





markjordan ha scritto:


> vedo ragionamenti che significano
> aveva il diabete gli hanno sparato in testa e' morto di diabete


Lui dice il contrario, se uno ha il raffreddore (coronavirus) e lo mette sotto un treno (la patologia pregressa), si muore per colpa del treno non del raffreddore. 
L'esempio però è invertito rispetto a ciò che suggerisce la logica: il raffreddore è la patologia con cui la persona conviveva prima, e il treno è il coronavirus che ti stende definitivamente.

Ergo, senza l'esistenza del covid19 oggi non conteremmo 3400 morti



Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Vabbè Byoblu. Il canale che ha lanciato Borghi e Bagnai e propugna tutte le peggiori tesi da terrapiattismo economico che vanno tanto per la maggiore in Italia (e devo dire anche in questo forum, senza offesa per nessuno).


A me ha deluso tantissimo da quell'estate in cui Salvini fece cadere il governo. Il volto del canale cambiò di colpo, parlano i video e i loro contenuti.
A domanda, M3ssora nega sempre (l'evidenza), quando basta guardare gli ospiti politici.
Da giornale online volto a proporre domande e quindi riflessione, è diventato più o meno come gli altri: l'idea di un gruppetto di persone calata dall'alto verso gli abbonati che annuiscono silenziosamente.

A tratti, lo trovo ancora valido per il contrasto di opinioni che propone rispetto a quanto c'è in giro, anche a livello di mainstream, cosa che trovo utile per aggiustare il tiro sulla realtà delle cose


----------



## folletto (20 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Parole fortissime e controtendenza da parte dal nanopatologo Stefano Montanari, che smorza convintamente i toni senza precedenti raggiunti nel mondo per via della diffusione del Covid-19:
> 
> "Siamo di fronte a qualche cosa non di pompato, ma enormemente di più. Il coronavirus che tutti temiamo è uno dei tantissimi virus con cui abbiamo a che fare durante la vita. Si tratta di un virus notevolmente infettivo ma, che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, non porta ad alcun sintomo. *La mortalità indotta da Covid-19 è estremamente bassa, praticamente inesistente*. *I morti in Italia da Covid-19 sono 3*. Se noi oggi andassimo a cercare il virus nei 60 milioni di italiani, lo troveremmo in almeno 30 milioni. *L'errore fondamentale è non distinguere i morti da coronavirus e con coronavirus*. Ogni anno in Italia muoiono circa 600.000 persone, la maggior parte delle quali per morte fisiologica (600.000 morti/anno sono 1643 morti/giorno)". Alla domanda della giornalista che chiede delle salme trasportate dall'esercito, Montanari risponde: "quei 400 morti, praticamente tutti anziani, appartengono a quei 600.000 morti annui. La mortalità media è la stessa, 80 anni era prima ed 80 anni è adesso. Le persone che stanno morendo sono le stesse che normalmente muoiono tutti i giorni. Siamo di fronte ad una truffa colossale. Il problema in Italia sono i tagli alla sanità effettuati negli ultimi 10 anni dai governi. I malati da patologie respiratorie richiedono macchinari che oggi la sanità italiana non è più in grado di garantire".
> 
> ...



L'unica parte sulla quale sono parzialmente d'accordo sono i dubbi (le sue sono certezze) sull'efficacia del vaccino. Tutto il resto mi pare un mezzo delirio. Si vuol "fare pubblicità"?


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> *Ho visto una persona a me carissima morire così, respirando sempre meno (non per una polmonite), sotto sedativi, quando ormai non respirava più ho chiamato aiuto ma non hanno fatto niente: niente prova di rianimazione, niente intubazione, niente TI, un normale letto.*
> Poi me l'hanno confermato diverse persone (primari, caposala, infermieri) che "quando c'è poco da fare...".
> Ciò non toglie che il covid ci porta via i nostri cari anticipatamente, magari molti avrebbero vissuto ancora settimane mesi forse anni; ma la polmonite virale li colpisce, allora sì che provano a salvarli, per poi ascrivere il decesso al covid.
> Ma così facendo sballano le statistiche.
> ...


Grazie. Tabella molto interessante.

Parte in grassetto: magari se questa persona fosse morta in questi giorni, probabilmente sarebbe stata conteggiata come morta da covid19, a seguito di positività al tampone

Sul resto siamo tutti d'accordo, al netto delle statistiche questo coronavirus è un virus che causa una malattia respiratoria




FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E perchè non si sono mossi per creare delle strutture dedicate esclusivamente al covid-19, già da Gennaio?
> Perchè invece stanno ampliando i reparti in ospedali che devono ricoverare malati di qualsiasi altra malattia?...
> Sapendo che gli ospedali sono i primi focolai del contagio?...


Non si sono mossi negli ultimi ANNI; non dovrebbe stupire che non l'abbiano fatto nelle ultime settimane. Stando al dato, il problema dei morti per infezioni ospedaliere esiste da una vita. Adesso è solo più evidente. 
Adesso è tutto più evidente: è tornata a galla una questione sepolta, o quasi: cioè i tagli alla sanità, la mancanza di personale etc

Neanche sui tagli c'è certezza: c'è chi parla di tagli netti ed evidenti alla spesa sanitaria (così come all'istruzione), con anche migliaia di medici non riassunti, etc effettuati con i governi degli ultimi 10 anni almeno, ovvero tutti: prodi, berlusconi, monti.
C'è chi dice che, in assoluto, la spesa è aumentata, pur considerando l'inflazione etc.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E perchè non si sono mossi per creare delle strutture dedicate esclusivamente al covid-19, già da Gennaio?
> Perchè invece stanno ampliando i reparti in ospedali che devono ricoverare malati di qualsiasi altra malattia?...
> Sapendo che gli ospedali sono i primi focolai del contagio?...



Perchè i vari casi da coronoavirus ( i gialli della tabella che si dividono in sottoclassi e che cambiano sottoclasse nelle varie fasi ) è sempre meglio averli nello stesso ospedale, spostarli è sempre una mossa perdente dentro un discorso di valutazione clinica ed evoluzione della sintomatologia.
Perchè la mancanza di ospedali è solo un aspetto : mancano anche medici , infermieri e paramedici in italia.
E perchè tu un posto di terapia intensiva lo puoi anche allestire ma un sanitario prima che sia idoneo a quel ruolo servono due anni buoni. Si inventa nulla nella sanità.
Come vedi abbiamo mille fragilità e la quarantena è solo una toppa sullo strappo.

Secondo me il grande errore che stiamo commettendo è quello di non isolare i positivi e per isolamento intendo anche dai parenti.
Ovviamente prima di isolarli devi 'trovarli' e ultimamente manchiamo clamorosamente anche in questo step.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Grazie. Tabella molto interessante.
> 
> Parte in grassetto: magari se questa persona fosse morta in questi giorni, probabilmente sarebbe stata conteggiata come morta da covid19, a seguito di positività al tampone
> 
> ...



Il problema delle infezioni nosocomiali è risaputo in italia : siamo il primo paese in europa per la presenza negli ospedali di batteri super resistenti che rispondono pochissimo o affatto agli antibiotici.
L'uso scellerato degli antibiotici ha portato a questa drammatica situazione.
E' chiaro quindi che se un'infezione virale già severa di suo scatena infezioni batteriche secondarie è la fine.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Vabbè Byoblu. Il canale che ha lanciato Borghi e Bagnai e propugna tutte le peggiori tesi da terrapiattismo economico che vanno tanto per la maggiore in Italia (e devo dire anche in questo forum, senza offesa per nessuno).



Messora, ovvero il primo portavoce del partito che ci governa in questa crisi.. Adesso al suo posto rocco casalingo... Rendiamoci conto in che mani siamo..


----------



## markjordan (20 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me il grande errore che stiamo commettendo è quello di non isolare i positivi e per isolamento intendo anche dai parenti.
> Ovviamente prima di isolarli devi 'trovarli' e ultimamente manchiamo clamorosamente anche in questo step.


ma almeno testiamo gli addetti al ssn , sono i maggiori contagiatori , boh mi sa che temono di ritrovarsi con 3 medici e 2 infermiere 
cosi' temo che ne usciremo quando finiranno gli over 70


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ma almeno testiamo gli addetti al ssn , sono i maggiori contagiatori , boh mi sa che temono di ritrovarsi con 3 medici e 2 infermiere
> cosi' temo che ne usciremo quando finiranno gli over 70



Guarda ho appena sentito al tel un mio amico che è risultato positivo al coronavirus, infermiere, lavora in sala dialisi.
Nonostante guanti e mascherine è stato contagiato da un dializzato asintomatico (o loro credevano fosse asintomatico??).
La definizione di 'asintomatico' infatti è davvero un caso 'borderline' in pazienti che lottano tutti i giorni o quasi con grossi/piccoli disturbi.
Solo il tampone può levare ogni dubbio.

Ora questo mio amico ha febbre alta, dolori muscolari diffusi e brutta tossa con muco. 40 anni.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Vabbè Byoblu. Il canale che ha lanciato Borghi e Bagnai e propugna tutte le peggiori tesi da terrapiattismo economico che vanno tanto per la maggiore in Italia (e devo dire anche in questo forum, senza offesa per nessuno).



Preferisci gli esperti di economia che con la pretesa di abbassare il debito (che è invece aumentato) hanno tagliato la sanità, hanno causato più di mille suicidi fra gli imprenditori, fatto fallire 250 aziende al giorno a vantaggio delle multinazionali, che hanno messo miliardi su miliardi nel del traffico degli esseri umani, che hanno aumentato l'età pensionabile, che hanno creato più disoccupazione, che hanno imposto le tasse più gravose della storia, che hanno criminalizzato chi non riesce a pagare le tasse costringendoli a fallire e a licenziare, ed altro ancora?


----------



## gabuz (21 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Tra i consigli ha parlato sia di esposizione al sole che di mangiare sano. Il discorso era partito dal fatto che stare a casa, oltre a privarti di quella quota di vit D che avresti uscendo, *può creare problemi a chi ha disturbi d'umore*.
> Ma questo è condivisibile..chiaro che normalmente sia meglio uscire e passeggiare che chiudersi a casa. Il problema è il motivo secondo cui egli lo considera possibile anche in questi giorni, e cioè che non c'è alcun rischio di morte da coronavirus. Ora, o è un genio o è un pazzo criminale.
> 
> Avevo letto il tuo post su coronavirus e dieta e per quello che so è tutto giusto



Non so a voi, ma da quando siamo a casa il bidone del vetro (solitamente mai pieno completamente) è colmo e al 90% sono alcolici...


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non so a voi, ma da quando siamo a casa il bidone del vetro (solitamente mai pieno completamente) è colmo e al 90% sono alcolici...



Idem


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> l numero dei decessi è all’incirca 4 volte quello ufficiale». Lo ha detto il sindaco di Bergamo, Giorgio Gori. «Molti anziani - ha spiegato - muoiono di polmonite a casa loro o nelle case di riposo, senza che nessuno abbia fatto loro un tampone, né prima né dopo il decesso».



Non ha senso una dichiarazione così da parte di un'autorità. Un cittadino qualunque può fare una boutade simile, non un sindaco. Sono le istituzioni che devono sapere cosa succede. Se ci sono decessi di persone possibilmente ricollegabili al covid ma non testate, devono creare questa nuova casistica e metterla a disposizione del pubblico. Magari la casistica esiste ma non è resa pubblica e il sindaco non ne è a conoscenza oppure non vuole pubblicarla, lasciandoci con un senso di vaghezza e di una situazione fuori controllo che crea solo più panico.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Questa sarebbe una spiegazione che risolverebbe la questione della mortalità più alta in Italia. Significherebbe anche che i dati che controlliamo quotidianamente e su cui vengono fatti calcoli sono da gettare nel cestino. L'Italia segna 3.405 morti a causa del coronavirus, ma così non è. parlo della john hopkins map e relativa mappa del sito della protezione civile.
> Che è cambiata la prassi in questa maniera lo hai letto o lo ha dichiarato qualcuno che lavora negli ospedali?



Secondo la tabella del 2015 in Lombardia ci son stati 98726 decessi, sottraendo la voce dei casi estremi si ottiene 95000. Chiaramente non tutti i casi vengono ascritti a covid-19, ma per esempio la causa dei tumori ai polmoni sì. Il senso del discorso è che prima i decessi non erano a zero, ma diviso per 365 giorni c'era una media di 95000/365= 260.
Le statistiche che riportano i media, tutte le statistiche che vediamo non ce le raccontano con un + rispetto al passato. 
Quanti sono per esempio i decessi delle persone Non affette da covid, di questi giorni?
La colonna di mezzi dell'esercito portavano solo deceduti da covid? O i deceduti per qualsiasi ragione? A me pare che la seconda ipotesi possa essere più veritiera.
C'è un'epidemia pericolosa in corso? Sì. Ma è pericolosa per tutti? No, l'età media dei decessi è 80 anni. 
Ci raccontano le statistiche correttamente? No. Ci spiegano che si segue una prassi diversa? No. 
Perciò non c'è da stupirsi se alcuni si permettono di parlarne come di un fenomeno eccessivamente pompato o raccontato in modo tendenzioso.


----------

